# internet pharmacy



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Does anyone know of an internet pharmacy they can recommend? The hospital doesn't give the expensive medicines my father in law takes and his whole pension goes to the pharmacy. eg. Glucerna bill for the month 120e in Cyprus $15 in NYC.

Thanks
Dina


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

My Mother-in-law takes Glucohpage (metformin) and gets 100 tablets for only 6.26 Euros. Perhpas there is another medicine he could take. Our doctor is usually pretty good prescribing alternative medicines. Just a thought.


----------



## deks36 (May 31, 2009)

Just a warning, over here in UK their has just been a news article on cheap internet medicine, and most of what they tested turned out to be fake and in some cases dnagerous, containing allsorts of chemicals including poisons. Not saying all internet companies are like this just be careful


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

deks36 said:


> Just a warning, over here in UK their has just been a news article on cheap internet medicine, and most of what they tested turned out to be fake and in some cases dnagerous, containing allsorts of chemicals including poisons. Not saying all internet companies are like this just be careful


Thant is why I am asking for recomendations.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> My Mother-in-law takes Glucohpage (metformin) and gets 100 tablets for only 6.26 Euros. Perhpas there is another medicine he could take. Our doctor is usually pretty good prescribing alternative medicines. Just a thought.


Cleo,
unfortunately Diabetes is only one of our problems. The cheap ones he gets from the hospital for free but when it comes to things like Plavix we have to get it privately and pay. Because of the lung cancer, heart, diabetes combo he needs a lot of specialty medicines and supplements.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh, sorry to hear that. That does make it much more difficult. I wish I could help.


----------

